# xf86-video-intel29 + FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE + i915



## douglasfim (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a big problem

I compiled the kernel 8.2 with this script


```
#!/bin/sh

cd /usr/src/sys/$(uname -m)/conf || exit 1
cp GENERIC MYKERNEL

echo "
options         VESA

device          drm             # DRM core module required by DRM drivers
device          i915drm         # Intel i830 through i915

device          coretemp
device          cpufreq

options         NDISAPI
device          ndis
" >> MYKERNEL

cd /usr/src
make buildkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL
make installkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL
```

I installed *xf86-video-intel29* not changed the make file

generated a new xorg.conf
# X-configure
copied to /etc/X11/xorg.conf

but I can not start with on graphical user interface, I'm testing on my laptop with Intel i915 chipset, Intel NM55


----------



## douglasfim (Feb 26, 2011)

/var/log/Xorg.1.log


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD Douglao 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #1: Fri Feb 25 04:32:48 BRT 2011     
root@Douglao:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL amd64
Build Date: 25 February 2011  04:52:13PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.21.4
        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log", Time: Fri Feb 25 22:06:57 2011
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x6995a0
(II) Module ABI versions:
        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
        X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
        X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0046:8086:0046 Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller rev 2, Mem @ 0xf0000000/4194304, 
0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00001800/8, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX disabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.9.1
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,
        965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,
        4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.1.0
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri! 2: No such file or directory
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[drm] failed to load kernel module "i915"
(EE) intel(0): [drm] Failed to open DRM device for pci:0000:00:02.0: File exists
(EE) intel(0): Failed to become DRM master.
(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888
(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Arrandale
(--) intel(0): Chipset: "Arrandale"
(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000
(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xF0000000 size 4194304
(II) intel(0): No SDVO device is found in VBT
(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.
(II) intel(0): Attempting to determine panel fixed mode.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected
(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1366x768
(II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) intel(0): detected 512 kB GTT.
(II) intel(0): detected 131068 kB stolen memory.
(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe
(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit
(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 1006592 total, 0 used
(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 4026368 kB available
(WW) intel(0): DRI2: failed to open drm device
(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled
(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled
(**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled
(EE) intel(0): Failed to initialize kernel memory manager
(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB
(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.
(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.
(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
(II)         solid
(II)         copy
(II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)
(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled
(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor
(WW) intel(0): drmSetMaster failed: Bad file descriptor
(II) intel(0): adjusting plane->pipe mappings to allow for framebuffer compression
(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:
(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00029fff: HW cursors (40 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x0002a000-0x00829fff: fake bufmgr (8192 kB)
(II) intel(0): 0x0082a000-0x00c49fff: front buffer (4224 kB) X tiled
(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture
(II) intel(0): BO memory allocation layout:
(II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.
```


----------



## douglasfim (Feb 26, 2011)

/etc/X11/xorg.conf


```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dri2"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"        # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "vesa"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     1
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
                Modes "1366x768" "1280x720" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
                Modes "1366x768" "1280x720" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        EndSubSection

EndSection
```


----------



## douglasfim (Feb 26, 2011)

I have to add something in the kernel?

I have to install most any application?

have to make any changes to xorg.conf?


----------



## alphachi (Feb 27, 2011)

Try x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel?

I tried xf86-video-intel29 and got chaos display.

When I turned to xf86-video-intel, it's OK.


----------



## douglasfim (Feb 27, 2011)

xf86-video-intel uses *vesa* with resolution *1024x768*

is slow in moving up the windows

the log, this error appears


```
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri! 2: No such file or directory
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
Failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: No such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[drm] failed to load kernel module "i915"
```

how to create */dev/dri/card0* ?


----------



## adamk (Feb 27, 2011)

Simply having the i915 kernel module loaded should create /dev/dri/card0. Is that kernel module loaded?  What's the output of [cmd=]dmesg | grep drm[/cmd]
?

Adam


----------



## Beastie (Feb 27, 2011)

Since when does xf86-video-intel use VESA (by default)?

I use *xf86-video-intel-2.7.1* (latest is *xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_4*) and it's slow only because I've disabled acceleration myself. Speed was okay prior to the change and I'm pretty sure it has never ever used VESA.


----------



## douglasfim (Feb 27, 2011)

`# dmesg | grep drm` 

does not display anything

I loaded the *i915* and the loader.conf and rebooted, and continues in the same


----------



## douglasfim (Feb 27, 2011)

Now I put the *drm* in loader.conf

`# dmesg | grep drm`

```
Interface drm.1 already present in the KLD Â´kernelÂ´!
```


----------



## adamk (Feb 27, 2011)

You do not need to load the drm kernel module, just the i915 kernel module.  IF [cmd=]dmesg | grep drm[/cmd] doesn't show anything, try [cmd=]kldload i915[/cmd]

EDIT:  Also, do you know which specific model of GPU this is?  If it's Ironlake or newer, you're out of luck, I think, till KMS is ported to FreeBSD.


----------



## douglasfim (Feb 28, 2011)

see this print

link

*Intel Ibex Peak-M HM55, Intel Ironlake-M*


----------



## adamk (Feb 28, 2011)

Then you are out of luck when it comes to the intel driver.  You will have to use vesa.

Adam


----------



## douglasfim (Apr 4, 2011)

There is some ongoing project to make intel ironlake possible on FreeBSD?


----------



## adamk (Apr 4, 2011)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21852


----------



## douglasfim (Sep 14, 2011)

9.0-beta2 version is compatible?


----------

